# hypothetically, if I were looking for a metal lathe



## Russianwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

to get me started on the inexpensive side, what would you guys recommend?

Nothing big. The longest pieces I'm interested in working are about 12 inches long.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Harbor Freight has been putting some of theirs up front on clearance.  I noticed two at the local store the other day and someone else mentioned one at a different store for half off.  I'm broke so I didn't even look closely at them.  And I don't know anything about metal lathes as far as quality goes or even how to use one but half off seems like a good deal.  Just a thought.


----------



## bad (Oct 15, 2008)

Mike:
My metal lathe is the C2. You can see it at this site http://www.siegind.com/Products/blackred_lathe.htm
Since I bought my lathe I have learned a few things about mini lathes. First they are all made at the same factory in China. They are painted different colours and have different features installed, but they are all (Grizzly, Harbour Freight, etc.) made at the same plant. If you contact these people and ask them they could tell you who their distributor is in USA. Up here in Canada that lathe sells for about $500.
I hope this helps.


----------



## cozee (Oct 15, 2008)

Personally, I would pass on the Chinese stuff, and look around for an old Craftsman/Atlas bench top lathe. Pricing is about the same but even used, you end up with a far better piece of equipment. And parts are probably easier to obtain than for the Chinese units.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 15, 2008)

Hypothetically what do you think your wife would say if she saw this post????  :foot-in-mouth::knife::hammer::doctor:



Sorry Mike I couldn't resist!:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Mike, She'd say that I'm right, 12 inches isn't big...... I am.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 15, 2008)

I was in a very similar position a few weeks ago.  I had been looking for a couple of months when I found a "used" _ Emco Compact 5 Center Lathe _with the milling attachment and tooling on Craig's list for $800.  When I went to pick it up I found that it was brand new and had never been used.  While it was a bit more than I wanted to spend, I wanted a quality lathe and I knew that I probably wouldn't find a better deal so I bought it.  Thank goodness my wife is so understanding 

I would shop locally if you can to see if someone has something similar in your area of the country.  Just a thought...

Jim Smith


----------



## Mudder (Oct 15, 2008)

cozee said:


> Personally, I would pass on the Chinese stuff, and look around for an old Craftsman/Atlas bench top lathe. Pricing is about the same but even used, you end up with a far better piece of equipment. And parts are probably easier to obtain than for the Chinese units.




Can't say that I totally agree with you here as I have a 7x12 mini lathe that will consistently hold .0003". If they are properly tweaked, A Chinese lathe would work just fine. And as to the comment about finding parts, you can get every part for the mini lathe from    www.littlemachineshop.com

I originally was looking for a craftsman or an atlas but in my area the folks who have them think they are made of gold or something because I've seen some that were really beat up and had a half turn of backlash and the owner wanted much more than a brand new Chinese lathe would have cost me.

Since your looking to turn up to 12" long then you are just a bit out of the realm of the mini lathe and if you can find a good atlas or craftsman lathe at a reasonable price then go for it. If not you might want to re-evaluate the size of the projects that you are working on and look closely at the mini lathe.

I do have one advantage however, I work in a factory that has a full machine shop so if a project is too big for my mini I can use a tool room lather ans turn anything up to 14" in diameter and 48" long, and that my friend is a serious hunk of steel.


----------



## smitty (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree with Mudder.  I looked around for a Atlas or Craftsman none to be had for a good price.  I got a HF 7x10 for a $320.  I did all the little improvements to it found on the Web sites.  It is very accurate I make all my own bushing and also sell a few.
I also have access to the machine shop at work with much larger engine lathes if needed.

Like Mudder said The Little Machine Shop has every part for the HF Metal Lathe check them out.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would check for a (used) South Bend on something like CraigsList.
You find them often enough. If you check Ebay, everyone wants a ton of
money for them, or they buy one for next to nothing, and then take it apart
and sell the parts for ten times as much.

I got a working 9A for $400. It came with a milling attachment that I sold
for $300. (I'd never use it myself) and some collets that wouldn't fit. I sold
the collets for $75. So my net was $25 for a 1943 South Bend 9 inch lathe
with a four foot bed. It also has a taper attachment.

Of course, for that money, it probably needs something. Mine needed some
cleaning, a new back gear and spindle take-up nut (got both brand new on
ebay for total of $75, so I'm back up to $100 for a good lathe.

You'll see Atlas and Craftsmans on there all the time, too. They're pretty
similar. Don't be afraid of the old stuff. It was meant to outlast me, you
and all of our grandchildren..


----------



## cozee (Oct 15, 2008)

I stand corrected on the parts issue!!  However, for my use, I need something more than what the Chinese units can offer as pen related items are just a few of the things I turn.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 16, 2008)

I have the Micro Mark 7X14 and it is accurate enough for pen parts and bushings. I also like the fact the dials are all in inches, no conversions necessary. Plan on spending around $1000. The lathe itself is only part of the cost, it's the accessories that will eat you up.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 16, 2008)

I know you said nothing big but here is just one thing to consider.

I spent months looking for a little lathe thinking I would just use it for making small items like bushings, adapters, etc.  But the more I searched and talked with people, the more I realized what a metal lathe could do for me.  I ended up with a Grizzly G4000 9" x 19" which is pretty cheap as far as metal lathes go.  It's not much larger than it's smaller cousin the 7 x 12 but can do so much more.  I have it sitting on the workbench next to my Jet mini.

One thing that sold me was the threading capability, this little lathe has the capacity for turning more threads than the smaller lathes.  THis was important since I wanted to make some multi start threads on my pens.  I'm not there yet but the lathe will do it once I learn how.


----------



## amosfella (Oct 30, 2008)

I hear if you want a really good lathe, but can get by with a 3 x 8 or 9 , might want to look at this place.
http://www.positiveflow.com/taiglathe.htm
They also have a reasonably priced small CNC milling machine.  Woudl work for doing inlays.  It costs just a little bit more than the pool cue duplicator that some have recommended.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 30, 2008)

Check this. Made in the USA. 

Link

Already have one or I would bid on it


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 31, 2008)

Russianwolf said:


> Mike, She'd say that I'm right, 12 inches isn't big...... I am.




Rather "small" by metric standards.:wink:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 31, 2008)

Chuck Key said:


> Check this. Made in the USA.
> Link
> Already have one or I would bid on it



Looks like a 9A. 1 bid, $50 .. the chuck alone is worth more than that.
Quick change tool post.. thread cutting gears.. looks to be in decent shape
from the photos. 

I already have one too .. and I still might bid.. :tongue:


----------



## Mudder (Oct 31, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> Looks like a 9A. 1 bid, $50 .. the chuck alone is worth more than that.
> Quick change tool post.. thread cutting gears.. looks to be in decent shape
> from the photos.
> 
> I already have one too .. and I still might bid.. :tongue:



Are you sure you're looking in the right spot? Perhaps there was a lot of bids in the last few minutes but it's up to $650.00 now. With renting a truck and getting it home it's too much for me now.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 31, 2008)

cozee said:


> I stand corrected on the parts issue!!  However, for my use, I need something more than what the Chinese units can offer as pen related items are just a few of the things I turn.



Interesting comment. Exactly what is it that Chinese made machines do not offer that ones made in other countries may have?
Many large companies in the U.S. use Grizzly tooling exclusively. The U.S. Army uses many of their tools.
They sell millions of tools to repeat customers. I don't believe that would happen if quality was poor.
I would be interested in some facts backing your statement. I say that knowing that similar requests for facts go unanswered.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mudder said:


> Are you sure you're looking in the right spot? Perhaps there was a lot of bids in the last few minutes but it's up to $650.00 now. With renting a truck and getting it home it's too much for me now.



Ah .. it was $50 when I looked. $650 is more realistic


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 31, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> Ah .. it was $50 when I looked. $650 is more realistic



Over a grand now


----------



## mikemac (Nov 3, 2008)

What about this?





I'm pretty sure its the same chinese lathe as all the others, but looking for confirmation...  its tempting to be able to make my own bushings, and other parts, but I see how this can be just as slippery a slope as WOOD turning.


----------



## Mudder (Nov 3, 2008)

It appears to be the same. might want to check this out:

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/Info/minilathe.php

There are some "tweaks" that can be done that will make this an accurate little lathe. For making bushings and really small parts this lathe is more than sufficient. (In my opinion)


----------



## cozee (Nov 4, 2008)

Mudder said:


> There are some "tweaks" that can be done that will make this an accurate little lathe. For making bushings and really small parts this lathe is more than sufficient. (In my opinion)



Hope your right. Picking one up this weekend so I can turn a few things while I restore my old Craftsman.:wink:


----------



## Bellsy (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a Grizzly Lathe/Mill Combo thats bigger then what is being questioned about, but they offer smaller ones as stated earlier in this thread. Their equipment isn't to bad, but can not be ordered in Canada due to a contract between them and Busy Bee.

King also offers small lathes as well.


----------

